# Advert Banner problem



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

I am not able to use the forum any more on my Macintosh as the advert banner is causing any page load to hang.

I have emailed Jae.

Can someone investigate this issue?

I am a TTOC Rep and need to get some events and club merchandise organised.

The activity window from Safari shows the problem


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

To be honest I don't think there's much anyone but Jae can do.

As moderators, we are simply users that have edit/delete permissions. We can't see the workings of the site. :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Damon

There appears to be nothing wrong with the banner activity, 'cos it all loads fine on my Mac(see the dump below). I have reloaded the pages several times and can find anything that sticks may machine, so it would appear to be something else that could be client side?










What OS spec is your Mac? There has been a recent security update (2005-003), that had security element fixes for Safari, have you installed that?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Hi Kev

Yep it is my machine as a few Mac users on the OC forum have been trying to help.

When I got back from TTour everything was fine on the Saturday, but by Sunday the forum wouldn't load. I hadn't changed anything on my machine.

I have tried everything. Emptied cache, reset safari, deleted all cookies, dropped firewalls, applied the Apple update, reset wirless router.....no difference.

It is affecting all browsers Safari, IE, Firefox, Opera and Netscape. I've included the Safari Activity Window as it gives the best info.

Switching off images in Safari shows the page only loads the three items, the only one that fails is the banner.

I am running OSX 10.3.8 which is always updated. (Using Virtual PC to type this), but don't want to use VPC all the time as it is painful.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Hmmm, interesting. I do know that some of our banner advertisers slip in some javascript every now and then. It might be worth re-installing Java on your machine as it might have become corrupt. The latest is 1.4.2.

http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/a ... te142.html

Try that and post up to say if it made any difference.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Tried running it and got...










so it seems ok?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Hmmm, well i'm still convinced it is a client side problem and not related to the forum. I say this because I have been logged into the forum tonigth now for nearly 5 hours and refreshed hundreds of times without any page failures.

I'm stumped, but ill get my thinking cap on and let you know if I have any more ideas. :?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Kev

See

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=40654

Each page fails to load first time, but if I press Stop then Reload the page loads fine.

PS: Have u tried Camino? http://caminobrowser.org/ I think is the dogs...


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Have narrowed it down to the javascript in the advert banner.

Installed PithHelment and blocked Javascript for this site and the pages now load (minus the adverts).


----------

